# Tools to test overclocking



## ilemur (Mar 16, 2010)

I am looking for tools like prime95 under Freebsd which can stress test CPU to test it's stability. I've found mprime but it seems it's only available under i386 and i am running AMD64. Any suggestions? And not GUI tool plz


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 16, 2010)

Quick results (not investigated or tested)


```
[port]benchmarks/forkbomb[/port]       System stress testing tool
[port]sysutils/cpuburn[/port]          CPU/memory stress testing utilities
[port]sysutils/stress[/port]           Tool to impose load on and stress test Unix-like systems
```


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 16, 2010)

The bit marked "For AMD64/Linux:" is a FreeBSD 5.x binary for prime number calculation:
here
You need to install misc/compat5x for it to run, but it does do something.  I don't know where to get work units, but you might be able to muddle through.

Setting MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=7 and compiling editors/openoffice.org-3 from source does a pretty good job of spiking the CPU temperature & bogging things down.

You could also use a tmpfs(5) or a swap-backed (malloc) md(4) of 800M or so for /usr/obj and buildworld in a loop (maybe with -j<something insane>).


----------



## kupubo (Jul 7, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> The bit marked "For AMD64/Linux:" is a FreeBSD 5.x binary for prime number calculation:
> here
> You need to install misc/compat5x for it to run, but it does do something.  I don't know where to get work units, but you might be able to muddle through.
> 
> ...



Building a look is the right way!


----------

